# 'Need for a father' laws in the House of Lords



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just thought all you single ladies would be interested to know that the Lords voted, last night, to support the government and change the law so that clinics will no longer have to consider the 'need for a father' before offering treatment, and will instead have to consider the need for 'supportive parenting'.  It means no excuses for denying treatment to any of you on those grounds (once it becomes law anyway).

Excellent excellent news ... 

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Oops - meant to post this in the single sub-board.


----------

